# What is the cure for IBS?



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Is there one? Will I be stuck like this forever?


----------



## Ktbug (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm new to this, but from what I understand, there is no cure yet. There are ways to manage your symptoms, but it's pretty individualized, so what works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## pauliscool (Nov 9, 2014)

Mainly eat as naturally as possible, cut out processed food, try cutting out dairy or wheat to see if it helps.

No cure yet, but I saw a program on BBC Horizon about how they are looking at which bacteria in the gut might be low in people with IBS. So maybe there will be a cure in the future involving adding bacteria to your gut. (Some people have been cured from IBS but you really don't want to know how! The cure might be worse than the condition!)


----------

